# Recommendations!



## Hombre (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi everybody! I am new to this forum and to classical music in general. I was really turned onto the genre after hearing Schumann's Piano Quintet in E flat major. I especially fell in love with the second movement of that piece.

Since then, I have been listening to a lot of orchestral music, mainly Schubert, Brahms, and Mahler. I love a lot of the orchestral music I have found, but I want to start exploring chamber music again, as that was how I was introduced to classical music in the first place. Can anybody recommend some chamber music given that I like Schumann's Piano Quintet?

Thanks!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What about another piano quintet. When it comes to recommending it, I become encyclopedia salesman but nevertheless it's a masterpiece of chamber music, so try <fanfares> Piano Quintet in G minor by Juliusz Zarębski <fanfares>

Here are all movement avaiable to listen on YouTube:

1. 



2. 



3. 



4.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've never heard the Schumann Piano Quintet that I remember, but now you've got me curious about it. I'll have to give it a listen of several. I do have the Schumann Piano Quartet, but can't say I actually remember much about it.

Maybe you would like the Brahms Sextet No. 1





[ETA: I'm listening to the Schumann piano quintet on YouTube. I see what you mean about the 2nd movement.]


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, there's a lot of chamber music out there that you might like. Brahms wrote a piano quintet, three piano quartets and three piano trios, among other things. Schumann wrote a couple of other chamber pieces with piano, including that quartet Weston mentioned, which is in the same key as his quintet, E flat.

Regrettably, I'm having a hard time finding good complete recordings of these works on Youtube. But in the meantime you could try this:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I really like a lot of Brahms chamber music, but my favorite is the Clarinet Quintet, which is a late work and very beautiful. Since you like Mahler, I wish he had written lots of great chamber music for me to recommend to you, but unfortunately, there's just a movement of a piano quartet. And it sounds to me like somewhat amorphous second-rate Brahms. However, he wrote some really great songs for solo voice and orchestra, and there are versions with chamber orchestra or piano accompaniment instead of full orchestra that are also good. Check out the _Kindertotenlieder_ and _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen._


----------



## Hombre (Dec 29, 2010)

I really love the Brahms sextet. It has the same feel as the Schumann piece that I liked. Aramis, I also cannot believe that Zarębski is not more famous. That piece was quite wonderful as well. Thank you guys a lot!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Schubert - Rosamunde and Death and the Maiden quartets, string quintet
Brahms - Piano Trio No. 1, Piano Quartet No. 1
Beethoven - String Quartets - all of them, but at least the 3 Razumovsky quartets, the Harp Quartet, the 15th, and the 13th (with the Grosse Fuge)
Barber - String Quartet (particularly for the adagio)
Rachmaninoff - Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I thought there were three Razumovsky quartets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Webernite said:


> I thought there were three Razumovsky quartets.


You are correct, and I noticed my typo before you posted - just hadn't corrected it yet. Thank you!


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Fair enough. I wasn't trying to show off my superior knowledge - I had to double check how many there were myself.


----------



## Astrognash (Dec 23, 2010)

If you've not heard it already, probably one of the most widely liked pieces of chamber music would have to be Pachelbel's Canon in D:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Given that the OP likes Schumann's Piano Quintet, I'll suggest the following.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Borodin*










Borodin...I love this



Martin, muy hombre también


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Borodin...I love this
> 
> 
> 
> Martin, muy hombre también


The Borodin SQ #2 is so awesome! - one of my favourite SQ's for sure! .


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Conor71, I'm glad you like that...But Hombre didn't say a word, maybe he prefers harder stuff...






LOL

Martin


----------

